
What is the best project management application for start-ups? - p47
Hello,<p>With my friends we are starting a company and we had found that we need application to manage tasks whitim our projects. Its it project. We use Subversion to keep our code updated.but our needs are wider,<p>Do HN tested open source freeware software for this task?<p>best wishes!
======
makecheck
I'd recommend Trac (trac.edgewall.org). It's pretty configurable with basic
milestone tracking and a wiki (and people have written addons, etc.). It also
integrates with Subversion.

~~~
adammichaelc
Trac looks very solid. Curious. I'm starting a project soon and want the
following functionality in the software that we use:

I want it to (a) track bug issues, (b) track milestones and a roadmap, (c)
allow us to upload code to keep track of each of our changes to the code, and
(d) give us a (login-restricted) wiki and/or forum so we can document the
discussions/ideas we have.

I'll take a look at Trac in more detail later tonight, but if anybody knows
off the top of your head if Trac (or some other software) does the things I
mentioned above, let me know!

~~~
kungfooey
I would like to second the recommendation of Trac. My only complaint (and a
minor one at that) is that it's not intended for more than one project at a
time. But it still beats the snot out of the competition for the exact
requirements you just listed.

~~~
1gor
>it's not intended for more than one project at a time

Check <http://www.redmine.org> . It's the same as Trac, only with multiple
projects and multiple teams/roles per project.

------
mhp
FogBugz. It's free for startups. But I'm the president of Fog Creek so maybe
I'm biased ;)

<http://www.fogcreek.com/FogBugz/StudentAndStartup.html>

~~~
markbao
Thank you so much for the startup edition. It's indispensable at our startup.

------
gleb
I am fan of Acunote <http://acunote.com> Not surprising since that is my
startup :-)

It's tailor-made for a software startup, includes SVN integration and is free
for <= 5 users.

~~~
markessien
Yikes, be very careful with the audio on screencasts. It sounds highly
unprofessional to have smacking sounds on audio - and additionally, it should
not auto-start.

~~~
gleb
Thanks for the feedback. WIP.

------
Mystalic
I'm a fan of Basecamp by 37 signals (basecamphq.com) - It's good for small and
big businesses, file sharing, messages to clients, whiteboards and task lists,
etc.

Trac is also good because of its integration with subversion and it being open
source.

~~~
theshady85
Big fan of Basecamp. Been using it for 3 years across multiple projects.

------
jsdalton
Lighthouse (<http://lighthouseapp.com/>) is great.

~~~
markessien
The text on the lighthouse site is irritatingly Web 2.0ish.

~~~
omouse
It's built in Rails, what do you expect?

------
eo3x0
Pivotal tracker has been mentioned here on HN before. Just throwing that out
there as a possibility.

~~~
symesc
We use Pivotal Tracker to manage our agile development at an airline. We love
the open nature of the tool, in that it only presents the bare bones of what
you'll need and then you can make it work in any way you want. We also like
the dynamic nature of the real-time updates. I can watch my browser window
update to reflect the work in process.

The tool has been extremely robust. They notify us well in advance of outages,
both on their site and via twitter.

The most important item for gaining acceptance of the tool is that we can
export our work from the tool into .csv so we can continue to work if Pivotal
goes offline.

Highly recommended.

------
rs
XP-Dev.com - (disclaimer: I develop and manage xp-dev.com). I'm using it at
the moment for a couple of side projects (they're not startups, but more
webapps) with others.

Bunch of features: <http://xp-dev.com/features/>

Having said that, if you really want something standalone - Trac
<http://trac.edgewall.org/> and Redmine <http://www.redmine.org/> come to
mind. There is always Bugzilla (<http://www.bugzilla.org/>) if you want to go
old school.

Of course, you could always just use a spreadsheet to track it all (please
don't laugh at this - I've seen it used oh-so-many-times in the past).

------
mello1
Daptiv is a SaaS provider with great project management and built in
collaboration features. Firefox or IE, nothing to install. Customers in many
industries including software dev and gaming. www.daptiv.com

------
cvg
We use unfuddle, <http://www.unfuddle.com> . Kind of like Basecamp, but a bit
more dev focused. Integrates well with Subversion.

~~~
jessep
also, unfuddle gives unlimited free git repos (or svn), which is nice. i don't
use it for project management, but if i want to create a private remote
repository and share it with folks, it's free, unlike many other choices.

------
gibsonf1
I highly recommend StreamFocus.com for work management, but as a founder I'm
definitely biased :) We will be launching a free version shortly in addition
to more powerful features at lower monthly fees, but you can use it free of
charge in the beta program now. I have doubled my profit margin in my
Architecture firm using StreamFocus over the last year, so the value it
provides is very good.

------
walesmd
I have a found using Beanstalk and Basecamp together to be absolutely awesome.
It gives us the ability to use todos/milestones as well as establish polices
(coding standards, design docs, etc) on Whiteboards.

The best part - and what gets the most use - is Messaging/comments. The
ability to post comments directly related to a commit has become insanely
powerful for our 2-man crew.

Best of all, you can do it all for free.

------
ca98am79
you could try our startup <http://wizehive.com> \- use beta code 'yc2009' to
sign up. Email me with any questions or comments.

------
mattculbreth
Rally at <http://rallydev.com>. There's a free version.

~~~
jim-greer
We used to use Rally at Kongregate. They're nice guys, but we really hated it
- overly complicated and hard to use. Also hell of expensive once you get past
the free version.

------
tarmac
Intervals. Nuff said.

<http://myintervals.com>

------
ilanos
hi there! We've been using Producteev.com for the past 2 weeks, and it is
simply amazing for Team Task Management... A pure jewel. If you request a code
on producteev.com, you get a token within the hour You might want to try them
out, I discovered them through this post on TC :
[http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/12/09/producteev-launches-
gro...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/12/09/producteev-launches-group-task-
management-app-at-leweb-500-invites/)

~~~
ilanos
Wow people don't joke on HackerNews, didn't know it was that serious, sorry
guys. I don't usually do that, do a GG alert/search on Producteev, you'll see
that I'm never posting anonymous comments on my product, but in this special
case, I reacted too quickly maybe, I apologize. Also, I don't pretend to be
using my software, we really do, and it changed drastically our internal
organization, it's way better, sorry to be enthusiastic about my product. I
won't do that again anyway (even though I was already convinced that it was
not fine). Mea culpa

